# Fort Stewart Hog Hunting



## matthester21 (Nov 12, 2017)

I am planning to visit Ft. Stewart for a few days this December to hunt some hogs, and I will be going with some family and friends. However, none of us have any experience with hog hunting. Does anyone have any tips or advice for me? I would appreciate any kind of advice or help offered. It doesn't have to be Stewart specific, but any advice on certain areas to go would be really appreciated.  We plan to go with a spot and stalk tactic if that matters. 

Thanks in advance,

Matt Hester


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Nov 13, 2017)

Replied to your PM.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 13, 2017)

I have seen the same basic question a few times.  Replied to your pm also.  I know people want to hear  "go to area X101 they are on the left" , but any area can be hit or miss.  Hogs are more nomadic than deer.  Look for fresh sign.  Remember this base is probably larger than the county you live in.  Once you see them it is about the same as walking up on a armadillo and shooting it. Get a map.  Follow the rules, even the ones you don't know about.  It is very easy to be in the wrong there without trying.


----------



## base3448 (Nov 13, 2017)

A lot of people still hunt for deer.  I would watch the spot and stalk running around the woods  more then likely u will walk up on several deer hunters. Just my thoughts    After deer season One can run the woods down with no worries.   Then again it’s public land so fair is fair. Don’t forget to register ur guns


----------

